# Maternity wedding dress uk



## doyle

Hi everyone, I will be at least 22 weeks along when we get married in Las vegas in September (exact date tbc in August) any help finding maternity wedding dress or nice alternative to traditional wedding dress would be much apppreciated. I'm lost and ideally would like to try it on in a store before purchasing. I know Debenhams and BHS are doing normal wedding dresses but an you go instore or is it just online?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Mummy May

I think they should have some instore, also Monsoon, TKMaxx and you could also have a look for a maxi dress? Xx


----------



## xemmax

I'd try Monsoon, they have a sale on at the moment too! To be honest at 22 weeks I had a really tiny bump, I think I was still wearing normal clothes and keeping my jeans unbuttoned.. so it might be worth trying on non maternity too!


----------



## Felix26

Tiffanyrose.co.uk have gorgeous bridal gowns, its onlone only but u can return. Congratulations xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

I was gonna be 33 weeks when we got married and bought a dress from monsoon it was stunning,i had my son before we got married in the end so didnt wear it n got a proper dress, monsoon had a huge range too


----------



## PrincessLeah

Hi, I was 25 weeks pregnant when I got married and had my Berketex dress altered to fit, my bump wasn't very big either. PM if you are interested in discussing buying it? Thanks.


----------



## LynseyPynsey

You might get away with a non maternity dress hun, I didn't get a bump til I was 30+ weeks! Wore my regular jeans til 32 weeks


----------



## hshucksmith

I am getting married on Saturday and thought I might need a maternity dress at 17+5 weeks. I bought a regular a size too big thinking I might be able to get away with it, and have actually had to have it bought in by 4 sizes! You might get away with not needing a maternity dress at all.


----------

